# Visa processing time?



## Heathcliff fan (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Has anyone recently had a visa/work permit granted and be able to give me an idea of time span? The website says 4-6 weeks - is this correct?
My husband has been offered a construction job in Hong Kong and we have sent the relevant documents and visa application to his company for them to process.
I'm a little anxious as I've heard some horror stories about lots of visas being declined or taking ages to process!
His salary is very reasonable in the region of $65k, he has a degree and masters. The company is a very large international construction company. Hopefully there will be no problems with the visa being granted. We are homeowners in the uk and have started the process of renting our house but its a catch 22 without knowing when we'll be going! 
Anyone with recent visa advice - comments greatly appreciated


----------

